# Surveying Perdido River:



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm running grids on Perdido River to map it out. Ran a test trip today and the map turned out great. My first run was a large back water lake just north of Ruby's. I'm uploading them online.
You can view the map and my track as well as my bottom machine live from here.
http://insightgenesis.laketrax.com/Trip2?t=146920&c=70306#


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I found a pile of crappie. We caught about a dozen out of this school


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's cool, I spent a lot of time on that river in the mud 90's I think I know that lake, I remember seeing a dead Gator in there....


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool cathunter. Do you have to use anything special with your sonar/chart plotter or just an SD card to save your info?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's the one with pot hole lake at the end of it isn't it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FlounderMan said:


> Very cool cathunter. Do you have to use anything special with your sonar/chart plotter or just an SD card to save your info?


I use my Lowrance Gen 2 touch and just a basic SD card to record my tracks.. I bring the trip home upload it to insights genesis and let the fun begin. If you haven't seen this technology in action you owe it to yourself to investigate this. Its changed what I thought I knew about some of my most fished locations.
http://youtu.be/ZYNdV64VR8s
The link above is a great video explaining the process

For you bass guys being able to identify the hard and soft bottoms will open doors that were once locked


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Cathunter When you first uploaded your sonar log did it show your track as being in the Indian Ocean? :001_huh:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FlounderMan said:


> Cathunter When you first uploaded your sonar log did it show your track as being in the Indian Ocean? :001_huh:


 It did not


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Guess I'm too computer illiterate, I cant find it on the Insight Genesis. What did you name your track?


----------

